# Red Eating His Plants



## Tool (Feb 18, 2010)

My solo 4" red is eating the plastic plants in his tank. Should I take them out? I feed him twice a day. I have actually seen pieces of plant coming out of his arse.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah get those plants out of there! Some fish spit and some swallow...


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Sanjo Eel said:


> Yeah get those plants out of there! Some fish spit and some swallow...


Indeed they do, indeed they do


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

As been said you should remove the plastic plants... just in case


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Traveller said:


> Yeah get those plants out of there! Some fish spit and some swallow...


Indeed they do, indeed they do








[/quote]

I prefer when they swallow, so I dont have to deal with the mess.


----------



## piranha_dork (Sep 19, 2004)

maknwar said:


> Yeah get those plants out of there! Some fish spit and some swallow...


Indeed they do, indeed they do








[/quote]

I prefer when they swallow, so I dont have to deal with the mess.
[/quote]

Good one Maknwar lol!!!! na, it's not good for them to swallow... I like them to spit it out


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

WOW ... anyways kid take em out and put some real ones in if ya like

i rather them swallow


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

It depends for me, sometimes I like when they spit, sometimes I like when they swallow


----------

